

Greenspan says Bitcoin's a Bubble. - mmaunder
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-12-04/greenspan-says-bitcoin-a-bubble-without-intrinsic-currency-value

======
EdwardDiego
Serious question - can you short sell bitcoin? Is it possible for someone with
large amounts of currency to do what Soros did to England / Thailand?

------
rainmaking
Central bankers screaming is a tune to dance to.

